# The "Feel" of Stingrays?



## Dbike (Feb 3, 2021)

I heard that Stingrays have a different "feel" to them depending on the year. For example, a '69 would feel slightly different than a '71 or '72. "Feel" means the pedaling, ride and handling. I can see how it's possible. The main reason I am asking is I want to find and buy a '69 Stingray Fair Lady because I have the same year Fair Lady already (a "dirt bike"). 

I really like the feel of the '69 I currently own and it would be great to have another which rides the same way.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 3, 2021)

Dbike said:


> I heard that Stingrays have a different "feel




The frame changed size early on after that they were all the same frame. Seats ,handlebars ,sprocket size all varied. My '68 with a 36 tooth far different from my '76 with a 46 tooth. The handle bars make a little difference. All a matter of preference.


----------



## Dbike (Feb 3, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> The frame changed size early on after that they were all the same frame. Seats ,handlebars ,sprocket size all varied. My '68 with a 36 tooth far different from my '76 with a 46 tooth. The handle bars make a little difference. All a matter of preference.



Yes, that sounds right. My '69 has the 46-tooth front sprocket. The rear is 18, I believe. I can see how handlebars would contribute, too. Well, I am still searching for a '69 Fair Lady (blue or yellow). It will be interesting to compare with my current '69.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 3, 2021)

when I ride a Stingray it "feels" like it is going to pull a wheelie 'cuz they are not made for 200 pound adults.


----------



## Dbike (Feb 3, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> when I ride a Stingray it "feels" like it is going to pull a wheelie 'cuz they are not made for 200 pound adults.



I only weigh 155 lbs and am 5'4" tall, so I easily fit on Stingrays.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 3, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> when I ride a Stingray it "feels" like it is going to pull a wheelie 'cuz they are not made for 200 pound adults.




No they are not


----------



## Dbike (Feb 3, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> No they are not



I've read that the Stingrays back then were meant for kids 4 feet to 5 feet tall. I don't recall recommended weight limit. Probably about 120 lbs? (Although those bikes can handle quite a bit more weight than that.)


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 3, 2021)

I was four and five feet tall back then, does that count


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 3, 2021)

I bet a 300 pounder could ride a Stingray and not break it. I have 2 big buddies who found out the hard way they should not buy Carbon Fiber bikes, they should have bought old Schwinns..


----------



## Dbike (Feb 3, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I was four and five feet tall back then, does that count



You were well within the range!


----------



## Dbike (Feb 3, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I bet a 300 pounder could ride a Stingray and not break it. I have 2 big buddies who found out the hard way they should not buy Carbon Fiber bikes, they should have bought old Schwinns..



The frames of the vintage Schwinns were quite strong. After all, many were used for jumping and "stunting."


----------



## ODDER (Feb 4, 2021)

I’m 6’2” 210 lbs and ride stingrays almost exclusively. I like the feel of an early frame, polo seat, wide bars personally. But I like the change the crank out for a longer one off of a varsity if I’m riding much farther than 8-10 miles at a time.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2021)

One thing people miss is how a bike is tuned. You can have two identically equipped bikes and they ride totally different. Why? Well if one has never been maintained-old grease, bent pedal shaft, rims out of true, etc... it will ride like crap compared to one that has bee gone through. V/r Shawn


----------



## AndyA (Feb 4, 2021)

Remember that a girls bike is going to "feel" much different from the same model boys bike, all other things being equal. Open frame bikes are more flexible. And girls bikes often have longer head tubes so that the two down tubes can be farther apart.


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 4, 2021)

Correct air pressure in the tires makes a huge difference..


----------



## Dbike (Feb 4, 2021)

KevinBrick said:


> Correct air pressure in the tires makes a huge difference..



Yes, for sure. I try to keep my tires inflated properly. So much better coasting, too.


----------



## Dbike (Feb 4, 2021)

AndyA said:


> Remember that a girls bike is going to "feel" much different from the same model boys bike, all other things being equal. Open frame bikes are more flexible. And girls bikes often have longer head tubes so that the two down tubes can be farther apart.



Right, so I've heard. I can see why the feel would be much different between the boys' and girls' bikes. Since the frame layout is different.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2021)

AndyA said:


> Remember that a girls bike is going to "feel" much different from the same model boys bike, all other things being equal. Open frame bikes are more flexible. *And girls bikes often have longer head tubes so that the two down tubes can be farther apart.*




That was only true on step thru frames prior to the post war bikes.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 4, 2021)

I thought the question was about stingray and the fair lady has a longer head tube I thought. My fair lady is not here to check but 99% sure. middle weights of same ear have the same length.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 4, 2021)

Only one thing i can say for them now at my age compared to riding them as a kid when it was all i rode.  The banana seat KILLS my butt now....haha. 
If I ride em now days more than a quick block run and im walking like a Hollywood cowboy for a while.


----------



## Dbike (Feb 4, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Only one thing i can say for them now at my age compared to riding them as a kid when it was all i rode.  The banana seat KILLS my butt now....haha.
> If I ride em now days more than a quick block run and im walking like a Hollywood cowboy for a while.



The saddles I find uncomfortable are the small ones found on various bikes... mountain, racing, comfort, etc. I really like the saddle on my '69 Stingray. It is one of the best features of the Stingray.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 5, 2021)

Dbike said:


> The saddles I find uncomfortable are the small ones found on various bikes... mountain, racing, comfort, etc. I really like the saddle on my '69 Stingray. It is one of the best features of the Stingray.



I should mention im not workin with much in the backside department....lol!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 5, 2021)

I love riding Stingrays & other muscle bikes! (6' & 185lbs.) They just need to have a Troxel banana seat that is wider than the Persons found on Schwinns. Apparently my sit bones are about the same width as the Persons seats & very uncomfortable. The Troxel is a better fit for me. Couldn't tell you if riding a '73 Stingray is better/worse than a '67. As long as I'm spinning circles, it's all good!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 5, 2021)

I find that Stingrays feel cold, wet, and spongey.


----------

